# Chittum Islamorda in Louisiana's mega platform



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

I've kinda felt like line management was part of the battle of fly fishing. This might be cheating:


















Cheating or not, it is definitely innovation


----------



## flydipper (Sep 29, 2009)

I have one of Hal's new fly line managers and it is really great. You can stand up there even in horrilble, windy weather like we have had all winter and never miss a shot due bad line handling or any other common excuse. This thing is the difference between being able to make the shot and not being able to fish. Cheating? I would rather call it leveling the playing field.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks OSHA approved.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

thats sweet right there! Very well thought out!


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

is that enrico puglisi in the first pic? :-?


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Yep

Heres a link to the full slideshow:
http://islamoradaflatsguide.com/Islamorada18Louisianapg1.html


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Innovative, yes. Less is more, maybe not... 









I just noticed, page 7 of the slideshow..He still managed to get line hanging over the skirt/basket, down to the deck, and in the water :.

Maybe something like this will one day come to pass...








;D ;D


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

I spoke with Hal Chittum and actually cast his fly rod outfit from the platform at the Palm Beach Boat Show. Hal's representative explained how they had gone through many versions and tweaks to come up with a very functional application. Attached is a photo of the platform with FMH in it. My take with no BS: It was obvious that a tremendous amount of time and thought had gone into its design. I found it tremendously comfortable, and extremely easy to use. You also get a very secure feeling. The hieght of the basket top was perfect for stripping line into the 360 degree net basket. I liked it very much! You can also set your rod down securely while relaxing and/or looking for your quarry. As a side note, I couldn't believe the amount of passersby that stopped and watched my fly casting like it was a demo. A lot of them started asking questions of me which I attempted to answer or turn over to Hal or his representative. I think the display needed a nice female swimsuit model up there who could handle a fly rod and answer questions about the boat and it's features. I think there would have been a crowd large enough to block the walkway.


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Please...no offense meant to anyone here or out there...but...really?

I mean, I don't get why it's necessary. I do understand the purpose of it...but why go this route?

There are hundreds, if not thousands of people out there that are very successful fishermen/women, who catch thousands, if not hundreds of thousands of fish each year, by the skinny stick, and they don't have one of these fandangled contraptions on the front of their boat.

To me...it takes gear acquisition to the extreme. The same is true for a boat that gives you an extra inch or two of draft. Is a $50 - $60 K boat worth that extra inch...people do things in the name of performance...why not just get out and walk across the flat to get to the fish?

Maybe my knowledge, my experience in the salt is limited to the point where I can't wrap my head around it. I can even understand the "sissy bar" on the front casting platform....for the older or less stable fisher people...but this...I'm sorry to say, I don't understand.

Again...no offense was meant...no accusations were thrown...if anything...confusion and failure to understand was the tone of this post...

As I ease back, and think of the greats (fly fisher folks) that have come before us, and some are still here...I ask this question...would they use it?

Could you see Stu Apte up there? Bill Curtis? more recently, Flip? Lefty? Sure maybe, if they were getting paid a sponsorship, but would they put it on their personal boat?

I don't know the answer...and I'm still confused by this....again...I stress...no offense was meant, just me thinking out loud.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

I hope everyone grabs that I was joking around.. I think this basket will be awesome for guides who chase tarpon in deeper/choppy/swell water, and also for those who cater to fly fishermen going after their first __________ in saltwater/rough conditions, as it will resolve the obvious issues.. But, there something to be said about throwing off the bow of a Contender in 6ft rollers, really gets your sea legs working ;D.


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

GG,

I can see your point about bigger boat...but do you honestly want to put a 18 ft flats skiff in a situation where you going after quarry in rough seas, as in 6 ft rollers? To me that would be more of a bay boat type situation.

As I said previously, my apologies for my limited knowledge here, and my failure to understand.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Think along the lines of a fisherman who's getting on in years.
Has the money to afford his favorite pastime, loves flyfishing,
but has reached that age where the sense of balance is not what it was.
This allows that fisherman to still indulge in a favorite passion
without the fear of falling and the resultant injuries.
An excellent idea for guides or boat owners with elderly or inexperienced guests.
I wonder if having it installed would result in a discount on your liability insurance?


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Well, I suppose I might as well weigh in too.  ;D

I'm sure a lot of thought, effort and time went into this platform and I don't know the real story behind its evolution either, but I could hazard a guess that the notion of plastic garbage cans on the front of $60K skiff's came up more up more than once as a problem that was begging for a solution. ;D 

Adorning these "cans" with cool looking manufacturer logo's is akin to lipstick on a pig too. Not much for aesthetics there either.  Enter the mother of invention...

My personal take on this thing from a functional standpoint? 

Well, sure I step on my line from time to time or it gets snagged on a shoe lace and certainly at inopportune times as well. When its really windy my line will end up in the water too, but not so much with the recessed casting deck on my skiff. Although a bother at times, line management is not enough of an issue for me to warrant a semi permanent fixture on the one place in my skiff that must be as tangle and obstruction free as I can make it. Also, depending on what I'm up to I could just as likely be throwing a cast net off the bow as tossing flies. So my skiff has more than one personality and anything attached to it has to support that.

Brett, I hear ya, but for as many reasons as some may feel secure with the elevated guard rail around this thing, I'd feel trapped. I'll concede it's a step in the right direction from typical forward casting platforms, which I've never been a fan of considering the nominal height advantage they give you along with a disproportionate risk of injury. When I have a fish on I like being able to run anywhere I need to on a skiff with a minimum of obstacles. Having to slither out of this thing or open door latches or what ever is not going to work for me. 

I may be getting on in years too, but if I loose a nice fish because me or the guide/buddy or who ever is fishing with me couldn't react quickly enough, I'm going to rethink what went wrong and what could have been done to avoid it happening again. After fly fishing for as many years as I have and looking at this fixture I can easily envision it being a problem at the wrong time.

Casting a fly in rough or choppy water is another issue. The last thing I want is being any higher above the boats CG than I need to be. Not so much from a balance standpoint, but for every inch above the boats CG my body is moving farther and faster with every pitch and roll of the hull. When I have to make more than one back cast to deliver the fly that means my elbow and rod tip are changing position relative to the line in the air, which other than trying to follow my rod tip, is not feeling the same effects as the boat on the water. The net result isn't much different than breaking your wrist or moving your elbow in and out from your body while casting from a sturdy platform. Lost line speed, shocky line and open loops.

I'd much prefer to widen my stance on a clear casting deck and let the gyro in my head tell my legs how to mitigate the motion of the boat best they can while false casting. Confined to a platform like that doesn't offer the same latitude of adjustment under choppy sea conditions. If the conditions are really crappy I can always step down into the cockpit for a quick cast if I need to as well and without having to cast around the jungle-jim the the bow. ;D

Innovative or otherwise its not for me. IMHO it creates more problems than it solves.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

> The hieght of the basket top was perfect for stripping line into the 360 degree net basket.



How tall are you?


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

If I were a guide, especially in open waters, I would consider this to make my customers comfortable, and I have no doubt that it would help catch more fish.

I am, however, a "do more with less" kind of guy who is constantly amazed at the cost of technology, and what it has done to our lives. 

I went to a BBQ restaurant with a friend today after fishing. In the restroom the faucet was automatic, the soap dispenser was automatic, and the towel dispenser was automatic. I didn't need any of that, but I'm sure it contributed to the cost of my $10 burger.


----------



## flydipper (Sep 29, 2009)

The beauty of this casting platform is that you are safe and secure from falling out of the boat plus your line is always under control. If you never fish in winds over 5knots you may not need this. If you use it in windy conditions I promise you will not want to fish without it. By the way - if you can walk and chew gum at the same time you will be able to get in and out of it by yourself even with a fish on.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

I am 6' tall. My friend FMH is 5-8 to 5-9 and he thought it also was the right hieght for easy stripping. I am in the older group and appreciate the feeling of stability. FMH is much younger than I and felt it was a good design idea also. No way I felt trapped in a cage. Entry and exit is quite simple by lifting out a section and simply putting it back in position. Take note that nobody has mentioned the dual rear platforms Hal also featured. Great rear casting platform and fish sighting tool. See the photo below where it can be seen just in front of the poling platform. Very nice to cast from without the extra hieght. I also thought the rig looked quite different at first and then became quite acceptable. I did ask Hal about a fold down version for low bridges and branches. "It's under study".


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Pardon my levity here: Let me also throw in the perfect tow vehicle for a high end skiff. I almost bid on it at the Barrett-Jackson Auto Auction this last week.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

I can't wait to see a picture of someone(in my favorite Fly Fishing Mag) on that platform/basket apparatus Squatting down so as not to be seen by his quarry... You know, that classic pose where a sight caster is on a platform yet trying to keep a "low profile." [smiley=rollinglaugh.gif]


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> If I were a guide, especially in open waters, I would consider this to make my customers comfortable, and I have no doubt that it would help catch more fish.
> 
> I am, however, a "do more with less" kind of guy who is constantly amazed at the cost of technology, and what it has done to our lives.
> 
> I went to a BBQ restaurant with a friend today after fishing. In the restroom the faucet was automatic, the soap dispenser was automatic, and the towel dispenser was automatic. I didn't need any of that, but I'm sure it contributed to the cost of my $10 burger.


x 1,000,000! Very good comparison.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> The beauty of this casting platform is that you are safe and secure from falling out of the boat plus your line is always under control. If you never fish in winds over 5knots you may not need this. If you use it in windy conditions I promise you will not want to fish without it. By the way - if you can walk and chew gum at the same time you will be able to get in and out of it by yourself even with a fish on.


Your comments read like a used car sales pitch. I hope the part about not being able to fish in winds above 5mph without this platform was meant in gist and not to be taken seriously. Otherwise, if you're trying to promote this thing you're going to have to try a little harder than that.  :


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> I can't wait to see a picture of someone(in my favorite Fly Fishing Mag) on that platform/basket apparatus Squatting down so as not to be seen by his quarry... You know, that classic pose where a sight caster is on a platform yet trying to keep a "low profile." [smiley=rollinglaugh.gif]


couldn't have said it better myself. I'm having a hard time understanding why some of the proponents here don't get that either. More often than not I have to take a knee to deliver the cast to avoid detection. With Keys bonefish in crystal clear water this is especially true, but with so many species as highly pressured as they are these days its almost a given that you have to flatten out like a snake to have a shot.

And people wonder why fishing from Kayak's or wading is more stealthy than from a boat.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> I am 6' tall. My friend FMH is 5-8 to 5-9 and he thought it also was the right hieght for easy stripping. I am in the older group and appreciate the feeling of stability. FMH is much younger than I and felt it was a good design idea also. No way I felt trapped in a cage. Entry and exit is quite simple by lifting out a section and simply putting it back in position. Take note that nobody has mentioned the dual rear platforms Hal also featured. Great rear casting platform and fish sighting tool. See the photo below where it can be seen just in front of the poling platform. Very nice to cast from without the extra hieght. I also thought the rig looked quite different at first and then became quite acceptable. I did ask Hal about a fold down version for low bridges and branches. "It's under study".


ByFly I like where you're coming from and certainly your tenacity, but if that picture doesn't scream "please scare me" to a wary flats fish I don't know what does.  

I realize of course that part of the "in your face" effect is due to the camera lens and subject distance, but I don't think even drinking the Chittum Kool-Aide can top that for making a point of how important it is to minimize your profile from the fishes perspective...

And please don't get me wrong, I think the platform has some useful attributes which may offer an advantage in some circumstances, but it's far from a universal solution to all the challenges we face on the water. My capitalist pig side applauds Hal others for constantly trying to build a better mouse trap too. But as you well know, there's a lot more to fly fishing than trying not to fall out of the boat.


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

> ByFly I like where you're coming from and certainly your tenacity, but if that picture doesn't scream "please scare me" to a wary flats fish I don't know what does.
> 
> I realize of course that part of the "in your face" effect is due to the camera lens and subject distance, but I don't think even drinking the Chittum Kool-Aide can top that for making a point of how important it is to minimize your profile from the fishes perspective...
> 
> And please don't get me wrong, I think the platform has some useful attributes which may offer an advantage in some circumstances, but it's far from a universal solution to all the challenges we face on the water. My capitalist pig side applauds Hal others for constantly trying to build a better mouse trap too. But as you well know, there's a lot more to fly fishing than trying not to fall out of the boat.


Truf!

I agree with this...to me...it defeats the purpose...

Another thing, is if "stealthiness" is so important, as is keeping your fly line on the deck...then why are all the major skiff manufacturers going for the on the top of the gunnel decks?  Don't get me wrong...I think it tends to make for a nicer looking boat...but one would think that if you were a little lower in your boat (hence the lower profile, even if only an inch or two) and allowed for a recessed deck (on which you could still use a platform, if you just had to squeak out every extra inch of height) then the deck would serve as a line tamer.

Again, my ignorance may be running away with me here...just thinking of it from a logical standpoint (but my logic has been off before  ;D )

I guess all if boils down to, is preference...just like decks (recessed or level) and boats (Gheenoes vs. whatever), etc...it's all a matter of preference.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Believe me when I say that I can see this discussion from all the points made. I go for the keep low and sneak up on them attitude also, this is usually when poling close in on a shoreline or in a small cove or something lke that. On an open flat or poling an edge I want all the advantage of hieght that it will give me. It all depends on the conditions you are working with. As far as my and FMH's type of fishing, we tend to want a sight advantage through some platform. FMH has probably got eyes descended from a fish eagle or something. I swear that he see's the fish before many guides do and maybe before any of those birds. It drives me nuts when he says "Don't you see that fish there?", "Cast now, c'mon, Bill!". I have to get up on the bow platform when he's poling just to even begin to have a slight inkling of seeing what he does. I like this platform of Hal's.


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Not trying to stir the pot because the 360o line management is an awesome concept, but this one has been on the market for quite some time now....










http://www.prolinealum.com/lineminder.html


----------



## flydipper (Sep 29, 2009)

I am offended at being called a used car salesman and I apologize to all used car salesmen for the comparison. I am just a fishing guide with over 30 years in the business. Pardon me for being excited about a new product that I see greatly improving my lot in life. Line management may be easy for you experts out there but I have to take beginners and old people in my boat. This thing helps. I guess all the fish I have been catching were visually impaired or something because they were not put off by us. If you really want to freak out a fish on the flats electric motor up to him.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

this just keeps getting better, that arrow head shaped basket is mount facing the wrong direction...Weather make 1" or full arm's radius strips, that basket just doesn't seem affective(just like in the picture), unless it was spun 180 degrees, then you could lean on it as well.

Capt. Bob-
For a guide, who deals with many inexperienced or land-legged novice saltwater fluff-chuckers, the Chittum basket is a great idea. Again I think it would be great for hunting down anything in deeper water where the sea pitches the boat. But, I couldn't agree more with keeping a low profile, I can get a lot closer to a school of bone in my canoe than we ever did on my buddy's Master Angler.


----------



## flydipper (Sep 29, 2009)

glades- you may be able to get closer but you can see them much farther away when you are elevated. The farther away you see them the more time you have to point them out to the angler and make a presentation- you also have a vastly bigger window open to you when you are up a bit. This bigger window allows you to scout more of the flat and find more fish. I honestly have not had a problem with fish spooking off the platform. We often get within 15ft of the fish before we spook them with an errant cast


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

While I agree height adds to distance visibility; I think the key point in favor of low profile is not the fishing see you, so much as the shadow you cast. 

Also remember, we're the less is more crowd, the KISS theory takes on a whole new meaning here; and without saying the Chittum basket is complicated, it is large, and that is a big con for many micro skiff owners.. 
I personally am a bit extreme though, I don't call anything with a 'V' transom a skiff(no matter what minuscule degree it might be); IMHO skiffs have flat bottoms and float skinny(sub 5"), anything else is a flats boat. 

I am confident many keys guides and their clients will get years of use out of this thing, but I don't think it's for the weekend warriors.


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Glades- Couldn't agree with you more on the arrow shaped basket.  That is why I go with the good old collapsible laundry basket.


----------



## flydipper (Sep 29, 2009)

I was a DIY'er myself back in the day. My first bonefish skiff was a 12ft aluminum with a 6hp merc. I later built a 16 footer with the aid of Glen L plans. I have a gheenoe now to duck hunt in. I admire the less is more concept but guiding in S. Florida requires more. You can't show up at the dock when its cold and blowing with a flat bottomed micro and expect the sport to hop aboard and run into Biscayne Bay. Comfort, dry ride, and fishabilty are important. I need more versitility than the private micro guys.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I've enjoyed reading this thread, both the favaorable and unfavorable reviews. The sport we all enjoy has had tremendous innovation in just a relatively short time span... It wasn't that long ago when the very first poling platform was installed (the late sixties actually). Anyone looking at this new casting cage should find some old photos of the setup that Billy Pate had more than thirty years ago.... 

As far as whether it's something that you really need... The only folks that really need this are those fishing big tarpon or permit in tournament condtions when the wind is bad enough that the guide has trouble just staying up on the poling platform. I decided some years ago that I would try to fish places where you could hide from those kind of condtions -- and haven't regretted it.


----------



## flydipper (Sep 29, 2009)

Bob-
I like nice weather as well but if you like to fish for permit and bonefish you don't really want it too nice. The fish are much easier to fool when the wind blows a bit. I fished for 30 years without this contraption and did quite well. This makes things easier. BTW- Billy's platform was just big and tall- it did not solve the problem of line management and the guide could not see around it while poling. Are the tarpon in Whitewater?


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

So it is specifically marketed 
and designed for Keys guides 
who fish solely for tarpon and permit 
and have clients that are old with vertigo 
who cannot stand on a casting platform and strip line into a bucket or the cockpit.

I sure am glad I can walk and chew 
gum at the same time.


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

No offense Capt. Bob...but I could care less what kind of boat you show up in...you could show up in a 12' jon and feed me PB & J all day for all I care, as long as you put me on the fish....I'm not paying a guide for what they drive, I'm paying a guide for what they do, and that is to put me (the sport, the client) on the fish...

If a guide shows up in a $30K, $40K or $50K boat and feed me lobster and steak, but don't put me on fish, then guess what....that would be the last time...you can have every contraption known to man, but if a guide can't find the fish, then the guide is not worth the money...Sure I might look good, riding up in that sweet flats boat....but who looks better, the "sport" at the dock with the pictures of the soggy PB & J catching fish, and soaked from head to toe, or the "sport" that is dry as a bone, with a full belly and an empty camera?

Lemaymiami...you are correct...the conversation is interesting...it seems that people either like it or hate it...very few middle ground....

I guess that's why boats are like cars...everyone's is different....nothing AT ALL wrong with that...

ByFly, Capt. Bob...please take no offense...your preference and opinion are yours...and you are 100% able to have them and feel justified to...If you feel this is a good thing and a necessary thing...then by all means get one and use it, and best of luck to you...I hope you wear them out...seriously....

me, I just can't wrap my head around it...but I totally respect your opinion...


----------



## flydipper (Sep 29, 2009)

Guys, 
I guide in the Keys and Bay- I sometimes travel 80 or more miles a day in search of fish and fishable conditions. This isn't the Bahamas where you can walk out your front door and catch bonefish. I can promise you I don't feed my customers- not even PB&J. Wecome advances in technology- nobody pulls their trailer with a horse anymore. Nice boats and tackle are expensive no doubt but all upgrades tend to cost more. For example- are you still using fiberglass flyrods- I bet not. New materials work much better.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> I am offended at being called a used car salesman and I apologize to all used car salesmen for the comparison. I am just a fishing guide with over 30 years in the business. Pardon me for being excited about a new product that I see greatly improving my lot in life. Line management may be easy for you experts out there but I have to take beginners and old people in my boat. This thing helps. I guess all the fish I have been catching were visually impaired or something because they were not put off by us. If you really want to freak out a fish on the flats electric motor up to him.


Bob, if you re-read my post, I said your comments read like a used car salesman, I didn't say you were one, although I can appreciate why you may have taken it that way.  

My point was the sweeping generalization you made about not being able to cast in anything more than 5mph without this device, which is completely absurd and offending to any experienced fly caster on this forum. So that, along with the walking and chewing gum statement combined are not constructive examples of why someone should buy one of these things nor are they constructive counter points to anything else mentioned on the thread.

So you know, I've been around a long time myself, been a licensed capt for a spell too, but chose a different career path, partly because I didn't want turn a passion into a job. Plus fulltime guides usually fish less than the rest of us. I'm born and raised in Miami  (mid 50's) and started fly fishing around 1967 and slowly migrated to salt around 1970 or so. Lucky for me back then I had very close ties with some of the true fly fishing pioneers of the time in Islamorada and still do. I knew about the "pocket" on Buchanan Bank long before it became a household name and how to setup to fish it or how to get "in line" when you're not the first boat to arrive. 30 years ago I could find it in the dark without a compass. I regularly fished Flamingo before the Buttonwood canal was plugged. Fly fishing was not in vogue like it is now, we either bought fly rods at Sears, at a bait shop next to the frozen squid cooler or built them ourselves. Brown glass Fenwich's were the cat's pajamas and we could cast them 90-100' too. Not bragging mind you, just trying to give you a little background on where I'm coming from.

Back to the discussion...

I can only say there are some things to like about Hals platform, but for me unfortunately, there are nearly as many things to dislike about it. I'm surprised no one brought up night fishing yet. I would not want to have to look through that thing with the various reflections on the horizon or light sources emanating from in my cockpit. A matt black finish would help, but I still wouldn't want it obscuring my vision.

Anyway, I hope there's no hard feelings here. These discussions are great for debate and a good product will survive on its own merits over time.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Guys,
> I guide in the Keys and Bay- I sometimes travel 80 or more miles a day in search of fish and fishable conditions. This isn't the Bahamas where you can walk out your front door and catch bonefish. I can promise you I don't feed my customers- not even PB&J. Wecome advances in technology- nobody pulls their trailer with a horse anymore. Nice boats and tackle are expensive no doubt but all upgrades tend to cost more. For example- are you still using fiberglass flyrods- I bet not. New materials work much better.


ah... I see we're learning a little bit more about you, welcome to the forum, Stoli on the rocks please.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

I do believe Deerfly has summed it up quite nicely...
Oh, and I'll take a Cafe' Con Leche'(while you're doling out beverages).


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> I can promise you I don't feed my customers- not even PB&J.


Well that does it... I'm looking for another guide...  ;D

IMHO - Hal's casting basket is much like his boat. It is NOT built for everyone. Just as Hal pushed some serious design and build limits with his skiff. Looks like he's done the same with the casting basket. Would I have one on my skiff, no. But my fly fishing abilities are no where near good enough to start with. 

Overall I like new innovative products that help enhance my time on the water. However at the end of the day I've had some of the best times just standing on the platform and watching nature do her thing!

Cheers
Capt. Jan

P.S. while the bar is open, Gin and Tonic please.


----------



## flydipper (Sep 29, 2009)

I usually am content to lurk out here and enjoy just reading the posts- very informative and interesting. I have not posted much because I know that a guide's opinions are shaped by different criteria than the average fisherman or boater. This may not be the best venue for professionals. Obviously my equipment needs are different and may be too technical for most. I don't mean that you guys can't fish or can't catch fish from a gheenoe or home built- I'm just saying we are different. I have enjoyed the posting and will continue. Make mine a double of what ever he's drinking.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

We love all comments Capt! We try to run a civil forum where everyone can feel free to post their mind without fear of a mob mentality. Some of our members are very passionate, I would not confuse that with closed minded. Well all except the Deerfly character, he's just a cranky old coot... Oh and Bill Byfly is another one... and so if Bob, plus Brett... actually come to think of it we have a lot of old cranky coots here... ;D and I wouldn't change it for a second. The depth and range of knowledge members like these and many other bring to this forum is irreplaceable.

Cheers!


----------



## flydipper (Sep 29, 2009)

I could not agree more- without the passion this could be a quilting forum


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> actually come to think of it we have a lot of old cranky coots here


Old coot huh?
I resemble that remark...



Welcome to the roost, opinionated old coots and all


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> I usually am content to lurk out here and enjoy just reading the posts- very informative and interesting. I have not posted much because I know that a guide's opinions are shaped by different criteria than the average fisherman or boater. This may not be the best venue for professionals. Obviously my equipment needs are different and may be too technical for most. I don't mean that you guys can't fish or can't catch fish from a gheenoe or home built- I'm just saying we are different. I have enjoyed the posting and will continue. Make mine a double of what ever he's drinking.


I see, now we're bunch of entertaining, but non-technical amateurs?  : 

Here's a couple stills and short video clip of me fighting a tarpon in Homossassa in 15+mph winds with Jason(JRH) at the Helm(his ride). Don't ask me how we managed to pull this off a couple years ago without Hals new platform. I'm just slap mystified.  :-? 

Anyway, some of you gheenoer's and home builders out there may recognize the skiff we we're on. Oddly enough, as I understand the story that is, Hal Chittum had a hand in designing it too. If you're not sure what it is though, it's a "technical" poling skiff built by Hells Bay Boatworks. Whipray 16 is the model. Again, don't ask me how Jason managed to get his hands on such a complicated boat. Maybe being a lawyer and all he has some pull with the bluebloods. You'll have to ask him.

The weird thing is, somehow I managed to make a cast to this fish in high winds, very choppy water and at somewhere around 70'-80' away without a stripping basket, wearing lace up croc's and also having that "thing" on the bow in my way the whole time. I'll let Jason correct me on the distance though, since I'm not technical enough to remember such things, especially while trying not to fall out of the boat. We did line the fish, but no hero shots, sorry, we're amateurs.


----------



## flydipper (Sep 29, 2009)

Deerfly-
I think you may need a nap- you seem way too tense


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Eric....... ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Deerfly-
> I think you may need a nap- you seem way too tense


nah, I'm just having a little fun with all this.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

I concur with Capt. Bob. Hieght has always been an advantage. If it wasn't, we'd still be poling from the bow and Bill Curtis would have never put one on his "Grasshopper". Seems like there's about a 99.9% factor for having a poling platform on a flats skiff or bay boat.


----------



## jmercer (Sep 24, 2008)

I have read this string and see both sides. I fish tailing reds in 4 inches and know this would not help and I also fish for tarpon on the flats in the panhandle. If you don't have a cage there you are screwed! This design will help those guides and their clients catch 10% more tarpon each year easily.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

10% more huh? Why not 11 or 12%?


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

He just doesn't want to overstate his beliefs


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> 10% more huh? Why not 11 or 12%?


Aaron, I think I read somewhere that 98.76% of all statistics are made up on the spot.  ;D


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

> So it is specifically marketed
> and designed for Keys guides
> who fish solely for tarpon and permit
> and have clients that are old with vertigo
> ...


No drink holder. : 

WTF's wrong with PB&J? [smiley=1-mmm.gif] 

BTW, I'm the coot, lower left corner.  Deerfly would be just in front of me. 

This thread made my day.  [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------

